# I'm here to see a friend



## jiris

Could someone offer me a translation for this? As in you arrive at place and speaking to someone who will let you in, you tell them "I'm here to see X", so they will let you in. 

My attempt:  Itt vagyok egy baratám látni


----------



## deserasmus

I'd say: "Egy barátomhoz jöttem."

The word-for-word translation ("Itt vagyok egy barátomat látni.") sounds very awkward in Hungarian.


----------



## jiris

What if I wanted to say the name of a person, e.g., "I'm here to see Edward".


----------



## francisgranada

A grammatically correct translation would be "Itt vagyok, hogy lássam Edwardot (egy barátomat, etc...)"

Instead of "Itt vagyok" other espressions are possible as well, e.g. "Azért vagyok itt", "Eljöttem", "Azért jöttem" ... or  "Edwardhoz (Egy barátomhoz) jöttem" as Deserasmus has proposed. The choice depends on the concrete situation/context.


----------



## gorilla

The natural choice is "Edwardhoz jöttem." ~ literally "I came to Edward."


----------

